# Oranda Tank Size



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Right now i have a 50 gallon tank, planted with anubias, javafern and amazon swords with my 4 oranda goldfish. I use 2 Aquaclear 70 hob filter, and I have a 15 gallon sump for extra water volume. I use two Aquaclears to ensure cleaner water and more water movement.

Now i'm thinking of getting one more oranda. Considering the volume in the sump, plants and substrate, i think the water volume is about 60 gallons. Still I'm a little concern about the space in the 50 gallons. 

I don't think Goldfish are considered schooling fish, so i wonder if the space in a 50 gallons tank would be stressful to the orandas. Any ideas?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Goldfish are notorious for being 'dirty fish', although your filtration seems to be quite strong and the tank size seems to be appropriate for now... and probably for a while. 

How big are the orandas? And what is the reason for adding one more goldfish? 
I think the less the better.

Also, careful with your plants, goldfish love to graze one live plants although the ones you mentioned are pretty hardy plants... maybe the amazon sword may get nibbled at.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thinking about a Calico oranda because they're one type of oranda I've admired for a while now. They're about 4 inches big. I haven't had any problems with them eating any plants, so that's always good. I do feed them duckweed occasionally.

I'm thinking of building a pond for them, though I need to do more research on it as I hear Orandas might not be able to bear the Canadian winters

Do you think I 'could' add one more oranda?


----------

